# Dual Action Polisher



## Kevbmw330 (May 15, 2012)

Hi Has anyone purchased a dual action polisher from ebay. They are listing them with a selection of pads delivered from Germany.
Discription is.

DUAL ACTION ECCENTRIC EXCENTRIC ROTATION CAR POLISHER ELECTRIC + Set 2, 710 W

They look good value for money and have great feed back.

I am looking to buy one just not sure what to go for as I am new to machine polishing.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Better to buy from a trader on here mate in all honesty - it'll be worth the bit extra to know exactly what you're getting, and the sellers are here in person to answer any questions or resolve any issues, should any crop up.

The old saying: _"buy cheap, buy twice"_ springs to mind.

(P.S: just going on your username, sounds like we have the same car mate?)


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

quick google of the auction name and... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=316359

Search the actual product name...
http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...ingbarney+poliermaschine&client=safari&rls=en

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Polishing-M...ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=n:3514007031,p_4:Kingbarney

http://www.vwt4forum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=285724&page=2

site:detailingworld.co.uk kingbarney
Are you planning on bidding for or buy it now?


----------



## Kevbmw330 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Viper
I appricate that the advice at hand is great to have.
I just wondered if anyone had tried that DA.

Unfortunatly the much loved 330i has gone now. But made way for a Cayenne GTS. In black hence the need for a dual action polisher and to make a few minor paint corrections as the car is 3 years old.
I would only be using the DA for my car and hope if I am careful when washing would not cause any further swirls of scratches.


----------



## Kevbmw330 (May 15, 2012)

m1pui said:


> quick google of the auction name and... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=316359
> 
> Search the actual product name...
> http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...ingbarney+poliermaschine&client=safari&rls=en
> ...


Yes thats the one thanks for that. I would probably just bid and try to get a deal. I am in no rush it is a little cold in the U.K at the moment to spend a day polishing.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Keep your eye out for a member selling one in the Personal Sales section buddy, you'll end up with a bargain for sure like quite a few of us have done.
Either that or buy new from CYC on the group buy to get a warranty that is guaranteed to be honoured.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

It's probably not a bad kit. It's probably just a cheaper model that's been rebranded in the same way that the Kestrel ones do.

Taken from the advert:



> Our manufacturer amongst other produces for a big and famous brand manufacturer. (brand name unfortunately is not to be mentioned)


Just keep in mind that the pads may not be any good. Equally, they may be unbranded pads the same quality as the named ones. But if you end up needing to buy pads and polishes on top of that, you may be treading close to what you would've paid for one of the, admittedly not as laden with extras, CYC kit's in the first place.


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

Kevbmw330 said:


> Hi Has anyone purchased a dual action polisher from ebay. They are listing them with a selection of pads delivered from Germany.
> Discription is.
> 
> DUAL ACTION ECCENTRIC EXCENTRIC ROTATION CAR POLISHER ELECTRIC + Set 2, 710 W
> ...


If you're going down the DA route I would go for a DAS 6 PRO, you will quickly find the DAS6 running out of ooooomph!

Personally i'd save your pennies and get yourself a Flex rotary! They're nice and light, super smooth speed control and honestly they're a joy to use; not half a scary as some people make out either. :buffer:


----------



## Kevbmw330 (May 15, 2012)

Yes just had a look at the Das 6 on CYC with some pads and polish around £130 so like you say may be not such a good deal. Although it is slightly less powerful unless you go for the Pro
Cheers for the reply.


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

Go for the PRO Kev!

....Just make sure you've got no loose fillings


----------



## Kevbmw330 (May 15, 2012)

Are these DA polishers as easy to use as everyone is saying I have watched all the utube videos and read the user write ups. I am just worried about putting holograms and marring on the black paint. 
As you all know black shows every mark.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Kevbmw330 said:


> Are these DA polishers as easy to use as everyone is saying I have watched all the utube videos and read the user write ups. I am just worried about putting holograms and marring on the black paint.
> As you all know black shows every mark.


A DA is easy to learn, there is a nice video somewhere on Autogeeks where Mike Phillips gets a couple of kids to starting polishing after a quick instruction.

However, they are not foolproof, as with any power tool it can cause damage if you do not respect it. Take your time, read the guides, get the paint nice & clean, mask up the edges and always do a test section with the least aggressive stuff first. The best advice I can offer when polishing is to repeat the mantra - relax.


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> A DA is easy to learn, there is a nice video somewhere on Autogeeks where Mike Phillips gets a couple of kids to starting polishing after a quick instruction.
> 
> However, they are not foolproof, as with any power tool it can cause damage if you do not respect it. Take your time, read the guides, get the paint nice & clean, mask up the edges and always do a test section with the least aggressive stuff first. The best advice I can offer when polishing is to repeat the mantra - relax.


+1

Some sound advice there Kev. Make sure the area that you want to work is comfortable for you and not necessarily what the person in the video is working. Try and keep pressure constant & take any rings and watches off in case you slip :thumb:

Happy :buffer:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Its all about pressure as well. Personally id get a scrap panel of german origin to play on 1st.

Cayenne paint may be quite hard but of late the newer german stuff has a softer paint finish.
We all had to learn once and dont be afraid of doing scrap panels before your car. 
Davd Kgs guides will help as well.


----------



## Kevbmw330 (May 15, 2012)

I have borrowed a Das 6 and some menzerna polish of a mate to have a go before I buy. I just have to convince my neighbour that its a good idea to try and polish the marks off his car. LOL


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I have one of the German DA machines to be honest I like it a lot, I also have the German Rotary as that was a present from my kids a couple of years ago.

The DA is great, easy to use and easy to get a decent result with even for a beginner like me.

As someone said don't expect too much from the pads, they are okay but nothing special and do need replacing quite quickly but they are good to practise with.

HTH


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Kevbmw330 said:


> I have borrowed a Das 6 and some menzerna polish of a mate to have a go before I buy. I just have to convince my neighbour that its a good idea to try and polish the marks off his car. LOL


Just ask your neighbour 'hey, what's the worst that can happen?'. Ha ha.
Better still, just start tutting while holding your chin, shaking your head and looking round his car, he'll be paying you to do it soon enough!!


----------



## Kevbmw330 (May 15, 2012)

Yes whats the worst that can happen ? how much is it to paint a panel these days.:buffer:
I will let you all know how things go if the weather is ok at the weekend.

Cheers All


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

I bought one of these in July pads are not that great but the machine is ok when using good quality pads


----------

